# How do Pokemon reproduce?



## Shiny Grimer (Apr 15, 2009)

According to Professor Elm and a girl in Solaceon town, nobody has ever seen a Pokemon birth. Why is that? It seems conceivable that most animal-like Pokemon simply copulate (and somehow make an egg). However, how would the non-animal Pokemon, such as Voltorb and Magnemite, reproduce? WHy hasn't anyone seen a Pokemon birth? What's so mysterious about it? Why do old people freak out about it?


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 15, 2009)

Rofl, I was half expecting the thread maker to be some 10 year old that hadn't had "the talk" yet.

Uhm, I don't really know. I would imagine that, since Pokemon is mainly aimed at children, it would be easier for Nintendo to just make them pop out of eggs without any other explanation. Kids will most likely just believe that and carry on killing the E4 with their legendary and think they're POGEYMAN MASTAHS.

That's my theory anyways.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Apr 15, 2009)

The great stork legendary brings the egg, of course. (I actually have a Fakemon designed around that concept.)

Hence, "nobody has actually seen a Pokemon lay an egg." But then again, if that was true and sheer love alone can produce an adorable child, then why can only female-and-male partnerships breed? Hm? I think they're keeping it G-rated, for the same reason that Pokemon glow during evolution  (morphing is ew to look at and would be a bitch to animate anyway) and eggs explode into tiny glittering fragments, rather than a gooey sticky mess. It also justifies HSOWA. So how's that for a mountain of explanations?


----------



## turbler (Apr 15, 2009)

There's a theory on pokemon breeding in the theories section of the main site


----------



## Yarnchu (Apr 15, 2009)

...Which isn't canon in at all, because it's a *THEORY*. Not that its a bad thing, its just that you guys quote Butterfree sometimes like she was god...

I would imagine the mammilians produce eggs like a Platypus would. As for the non-animal ones, I'm guessing the Ditto somehow makes the egg...or do they spit them out like Demon King Piccolo?


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 16, 2009)

Most Pokémon probably reproduce the same way most (non single-celled) life on Earth reproduces... which is why there's no mention of it, to keep the games "kid-friendly."
If eggs just magically poofed into existence one day, there'd be no reason to have Egg Groups, or for some Pokémon only breeding with Dittos, or being unable to breed at all.

Some of the weirder ones probably have weirder ways of "laying" eggs... I can see Grimer/Muk and things like that spitting up eggs like Nameks, while the Gastly line might just mix their gases together to create an egg rather than doing the usual thing.  Of course, interbreeding with non-gaseous species would be a little weird--some random Slugma crawls through a cloud of purple gas one day and then *POOF!*... she's pregnant!?

Things that only breed with Ditto probably don't have to do much at all--the Ditto could just split off a tiny chunk of itself and transform it into an egg.  Making Ditto eggs must be more complicated than that, though, since the old "stuff two Dittos in the daycare place" method never turns up any Ditto eggs.  Maybe they have to grow really, really big and then split in two, or something like that.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, they get married, buy a house and get properly settled in- furniture and so on- then just wait for a bit. Oh, and make sure they eat properly, three hot meals a day.
(Anyone who gets the reference is immediately awesome. RandomTyphoon and Dannichu, you're disqualified.)

Anyway, now the facetious answer is over and done with; the daycare center is the only place where Pokémon can do whatever it is that they do, for some bizarre reason, and the old couple who run it seem to be the most unobservant people on the planet. Therefore it is and forever shall be a mystery.


----------



## IcySapphire (Apr 16, 2009)

In my imagined Pokeworld, mammalian Pokemon give live birth, while avian and reptilian Pokemon lay eggs


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 16, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Well, they get married, buy a house and get properly settled in- furniture and so on- then just wait for a bit. Oh, and make sure they eat properly, three hot meals a day.
> (Anyone who gets the reference is immediately awesome. RandomTyphoon and Dannichu, you're disqualified.)


...Aww, you're no fun. D:

However, I really think that Nintendo maay have not thought this out completly. I mean, sure the breeding groups and all, but never HOW they were created. They do have to keep it G.

My theory is that the mammilian Pokemon basiclly "breed" as normal. As for the other types, same evolution families and same species breeding probably have a specific way of breeding that has been engrained in their minds over time.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 16, 2009)

Ditto clearly has no genetic material of its own and must reproduce by fission. It helps one-gender species by temporarily taking on the form of the Pokémon and replacing the x chromosome with the y chromosome or vice-versa. Or something.

Genderless Pokémon are all genetically identical and reproduce through their own indeterminate ways, which is fancy-fancy talk for 'I am lazy'.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 16, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Anyway, now the facetious answer is over and done with; the daycare center is the only place where Pokémon can do whatever it is that they do, for some bizarre reason, and the old couple who run it seem to be the most unobservant people on the planet. Therefore it is and forever shall be a mystery.


It doesn't really explain the girl in Solaceon, but you do play as a 10-year-old. For all we know, they aren't telling you for the same reason Nintendo has kept the process hazy.

Why the Daycare Center, anyway?


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 16, 2009)

I always thought of Pokemon as magical animals, so imagine they'd probably reproduce the same ways animals do. The whole thing about the daycare centre and eggs is so Ninty can keep the pokemon franchise G-rated.

With pokemon in the Gender Unknown egg group, it's a little different. I think that baltoy, claydol, bronzong, bronzor, lunatone, and solrock either occur naturally or are previously built, then a spirit inhabits them in some way (this is especially true of baltoy & claydol). Porygon, Magnemite, Voltorb, Beldum and Rotom are man-made and are equipped with AI in some form; I imagine they would reproduce by making copies of themselves. Ditto can breed with all of these 'mons as it can produce a body for either a spirit to inhabit (which baltoy etc would provide) or AI to be uploaded. I figure Staryu would reproduce the same way Starfish do. 
As for Shedinja, I guess it kind of wouldn't reproduce at all as it's pretty much the shed skin of Nincada/Ninjask.


----------



## apexofawesome (Apr 17, 2009)

My theory is one that most people share, it's just through normal reproductive processes, except that Pokemon keeps it less vulgar.

As for pokemon like voltorb... manufacturing? (jk, but I don't have any other ideas)


----------



## Jolty (Apr 17, 2009)

They do it like they do on the discovery channel~


----------



## regice (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe Pokemon DON'T reproduce, but instead, were all evolved from tiny cells way way long ago.  Legendary Pokemon like Regice are ONE OF A KIND, so there is no possible way for it to reproduce. If Pokemon do have intercourse, then they each have a way of doing that.  Voltorb and other genderless Pokemon like that may have intercourse by itself (as do some very few actual species on earth do).


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 17, 2009)

Jolty said:


> They do it like they do on the discovery channel~


But Jolty, they aren't nothing but mammals-*shot*


----------



## Felidire (Apr 18, 2009)

... said:


> According to Professor Elm and a girl in Solaceon town, nobody has ever seen a Pokemon birth. Why is that?





> but you do play as a 10-year-old.


I do think this pretty much sums it up.
Professor's full of shit. ,xD


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Apr 18, 2009)

I think I know what Game Freak had in mind when they made the whole breeding thing, but didn't want to get sued, hence the 8-year-old girl and the master-of-all-dweebs professor Elm.

Genderless Pokemon:
Porygon/2/Z- two meet up in cyberspace and exchange bits of data
Magnimite/ton/zone / Rotom / Beldum/Metang/Metagross- two magnetically stick together and exchange pulses of electricity
Voltorb/Electrode- Two explode next to eachother. When they rejuvinate, an egg appears as well.
Baltoy/Claydol- I'm running out of ideas...
Unown- Unknown


----------



## Felidire (Apr 18, 2009)

aruseusu7 said:


> explode.


LOL


Unown "O" and unown "I"..
the possibilities are endless. ><


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 18, 2009)

aruseusu7 said:


> Voltorb/Electrode- Two explode next to eachother. When they rejuvinate, an egg appears as well.


That would be amazing.

For Claydol, the Pokedex does mention that they were brought to life through exposure to a mysterious ray. It's entirely possible that they beam otherwise inactive Claydol with the same ray.


----------



## J.T. (Apr 23, 2009)

aruseusu7 said:


> Voltorb/Electrode- Two explode


so basically they have the most epic orgasms ever


----------



## HANTASTIC! (May 5, 2009)

that is a mystery no one will ever know.

...although i find skitty/whailord(sp?) to be totally epic.


----------



## Eeveelution (May 5, 2009)

Well, my guess is that the mammal-like Pokémon will sleep together at night in the same bed, and the next morning the girl wakes up to find an egg under her, so they also don't know where eggs come from.

What I want to know is how Pokémorphs reproduce.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (May 5, 2009)

Pokemon have sex organs just like we do, which is why there are male and female varieties. Gender-less Pokemon have no sex parts, so they can't reproduce. Mew and other legendary Pokemon must be asexual, since they are one-of-a kind. Ditto is a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (May 6, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Gender-less Pokemon have no sex parts, so they can't reproduce.


How is it that many genderless Pokemon can reproduce with Ditto? It's truly a mystery~

Perhaps the genderless Pokemon don't lay eggs, but have a different form of reproducing that can't be introduced in the games since it would be too complicated and it's just easier to have them breed with Ditto to explain away the 'gender unknown' thing.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 8, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Ditto is a hermaphrodite.


I always imagined that Ditto Transformed into the Pokémon it breeds with, but of the opposite gender.


----------



## Jason-Kun (May 8, 2009)

Or they could use energy to breed. I read that theory somewhere and it seems reasonable.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (May 8, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I always imagined that Ditto Transformed into the Pokémon it breeds with, but of the opposite gender.


Actually, that's exactly my theory. Whenever anyone suggests any different I go: "Wait, not everybody thinks like me?"


----------



## New Mudfish Doctorate (May 18, 2009)

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Actually, that's exactly my theory. Whenever anyone suggests any different I go: "Wait, not everybody thinks like me?"


I think that is what everyone thinks


----------

